
Worst 404 Page Ever? - da5e
http://opensu.blogspot.com/2012/03/worst-404-page-ever.html
======
peterbwf
It is what it is. Hacker News is a no-frills site. I like it that way :) If it
really does bother you, perhaps some greasemonkey might work for you to save
you from having to retype the address or hit the favorite again?

------
rachelbythebay
Pages which are blank shouldn't throw stones.

